# Billing hysteroscopy with IUD insertion



## scurtis7189 (Jul 1, 2015)

We got a rejection for the IUD that was placed at the time of a hysteroscopy, stating that CMS guidelines say the medical supplies and DME cannot be billed by the physician, since they are billed by the facility.

First of all, we brought the IUD device from the office to the surgery center, so I thought we could bill for it since we provided it.

Second, I thought it was considered an implantable drug administration device, not durable medical equipment.

I am having a hard time finding any guidelines or documentation for this scenario. Can someone help?

Thank you!


----------

